# Foxx device (musikding)



## Matmos (Jul 1, 2021)

I've built this great kit from musikding. It's the clone of the Foxx tone machine octave fuzz. The enclosure is custom drilled from tayda (with purple led 
Only issue I have is that the octave switch doesn't seem to affect the sound, the octave is always on.


----------



## Dali (Jul 1, 2021)

Mine worked first try.



			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/big-electric-cat-foxx-tone-machine.2693/
		


Maybe you should post pictures in the Troubleshooting forum.

We need as much pictures as possible (both side of PCB) to help you!


----------

